# What Type of Carseat Cover/Blanket do you prefer?



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

I've always used the carseat covers that look like little sleeping bags that zip up the sides...but I've seen all different sorts and I'm having another winter baby so not sure what kind to make this time around. Which do you prefer?

Sleeping/Bunting Bag Type?
The cover with elastics that sits on top with the peep hole?
The blankets that cover and velcro to the handle?
Other?


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't use one, just a receiving blanket I throw over the seat to make sure the buckles don't get too hot in the car.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh...it's cold here in Canada in the winter. A blanket doesn't cut it. I really dont like big heavy jackets and boots on an infant


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I think from a safety standpoint, the ones that fit over the top with elastic are best, because then you're not adding any extra fabric between baby and the seat, that might affect the seat's performance in a crash. When mine were babies, we had Bundle Mes, but I've since learned that those aren't very safe.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I think from a safety standpoint, the ones that fit over the top with elastic are best, because then you're not adding any extra fabric between baby and the seat, that might affect the seat's performance in a crash. When mine were babies, we had Bundle Mes, but I've since learned that those aren't very safe.

Yep! Shower cap-style covers are ideal, and you can tuck blankets in under them so baby can't kick them off. Baby shouldn't wear a coat or bunting thicker than fleece under the car seats straps, so no snowsuits, buntings, or puffy coats.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Those sleeping bag types that zip up the sides aren't safe because they come between the baby and the straps. I'm in Canada and I always used the shower cap type covers. I got one from Super Store ages ago (way back when it was Teddy's Choice







) that has faux shearling underneath. I'd put baby in a fleece footie, strap him in, put a fleece blanket on top of the straps and then put the cover down overtop of the bucket. He was snug as a bug!


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

We have a sleeping-bag type one that has spaces in the back for the seat straps. Basically you put the bag in the car seat, draw the straps through the back and buckle them around the child. Then the bag velcros shut on top of the straps. It works kinda like a swaddling blanket for the carseat. It's by Kiddopotamus. And I picked it up from a consignment sale for about $5. I think it's pretty safe because there's no fabric between the straps and the child.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jecombs* 
We have a sleeping-bag type one that has spaces in the back for the seat straps. Basically you put the bag in the car seat, draw the straps through the back and buckle them around the child. Then the bag velcros shut on top of the straps. It works kinda like a swaddling blanket for the carseat. It's by Kiddopotamus. And I picked it up from a consignment sale for about $5. I think it's pretty safe because there's no fabric between the straps and the child.

But those do have fabric behind the child.


----------



## Forthwith (Aug 6, 2007)

We just tucked a couple of warm quilts in around our Canadian winter baby. We never had a problem with him flinging the blankets loose.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jecombs* 
We have a sleeping-bag type one that has spaces in the back for the seat straps. Basically you put the bag in the car seat, draw the straps through the back and buckle them around the child. Then the bag velcros shut on top of the straps. It works kinda like a swaddling blanket for the carseat. It's by Kiddopotamus. And I picked it up from a consignment sale for about $5. I think it's pretty safe because there's no fabric between the straps and the child.

Between the straps and the child means the straps on top. So if there is fabric underneath the baby, that's "between the straps and the child". So, it's addind extra padding behind the baby which puts them at risk for ejection because the straps won't fit as snugly as they would if the extra fabric weren't there. Everything needs to go on top of the buckle rather than under and over.


----------



## HeckedyPeg (May 15, 2010)

This is an entirely new subject for me- I'm in So. California, didn't even know stuff like this existed!


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

moved to fs...


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
But those do have fabric behind the child.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
Between the straps and the child means the straps on top. So if there is fabric underneath the baby, that's "between the straps and the child". So, it's addind extra padding behind the baby which puts them at risk for ejection because the straps won't fit as snugly as they would if the extra fabric weren't there. Everything needs to go on top of the buckle rather than under and over.









First I want to say that I'm 100% with both of you on the theory behind this.

I do wonder though what product in particular the person you both responded to was talking about. Because Kiddopotamus makes both this and this that can be used in the car. The swaddling blankets are either one layer of cotton or microfleece, I have one of each and they are both thin enough that there is no risk of compression. I've never used the other product, but that seemed to me to be what the other poster was talking about. They are apparently the same thickness as a fleece snowsuit which would make them no less safe than a fleece snowsuit (assuming you weren't using both) because it's still just that one layer under baby at the back.

FWIW I got one of the swaddle blankets during my pregnancy this time and I was hesitant with the idea of using in the car. Everything I read on c-s.org (where I go for all my answers pretty much







) said they were safe and there were techs using them. Now that I've seen it in use I realize it's really not interfering with the straps in any way.

In answer to the OP question we just use blankets too. And I'm also in Canada, and my big boys don't wear anything more than fleece in the car all through the winter under their straps.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

In Canada here too.

Ottawa gets plenty cold (I've lived in Edmonton too - it's colder in Alberta but damper in Ottawa - neither's much fun on the really bad days!!) and I've never used anything but a couple of blankets and a MEC polar fleece suit over a sleeper if DS will be outside for any length of time on either end of the trip. I have a lovely little wool baby blanket that fits perfectly over DS in the carseat, and on very bitter days I'll drape a fleece baby blanket on top of that. Our car warms up pretty fast and he's just fine. Generally I keep the fleece blankets in the car, but carry the wool blanket back and forth so that one of the blankets over him is pre-warmed.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Ahhh, well, if this: http://www.kiddopotamus.com/p_swdltrvl.php is the one, then I stand corrected


----------



## MyFullHouse (Apr 23, 2010)

I've always had spring/summer babies, so this is my first time preparing to buy one of these contraptions.









When my baby niece came to visit last winter, we used the shower cap type cover, and it was wonderful! But my little PSA is this - make sure to open it within a few minutes of getting into the warm car! After about 5 minutes of driving, that baby was absolutely baking under there. I thought she'd be fine during our whole 10 minute trip, but I shudder to think about what might have happened if I didn't stop.

As a mother of 4, I was devastated that it never even crossed my mind that she would get overheated so quickly, so I figured I'd throw that out there for anyone else who might have that particular brain glitch!


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

I use a Kokooon (sold by Bummis) and it is the kind that zip up on the side but unlike the other ones out there there is no bulk behind baby (thin layer of fleece and corduroy that doesn't compress and you don't thread the straps through so there is no interference with the straps)

Though I agree with the issues with most of those styles, especially the ones that are mass produced and sold, but I don't think that they are all equal, they are so much easier to get baby in and out of and a bonus is that when you leave the carseat in the car (I wear my baby to/from the car) i you put the blanket up the seat stays warm for a while...

I hate the showercap styles because of the overheating issue that the pp mentioned and the fact that my kids have freaked out when we tried it... I would freak out too actually.. we don't use the carseat out of the car so we want something to keep baby warm, not suffocate them...


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

for a midwest winter i use a fleece "kidapommos-what-ever"
no issues with thickness as it was just like a fleece jacket but allowed room for the staps so i would think even better. plus is was a nice cover for the feet. and much easier to undo to let little ones cool off

i was only able to borrow a bucket carseat for a few weeks. overall i liked it. i would have a hard time dealing with something that i couldn't easily see dd, though i can see it not being warm enough for a candian winter.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye* 
I use a Kokooon

That thing has a massive headrest and it says it has slits for the straps. I fail to see how that is any different than the Bundle Me


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah.... I think it is the picture on the site that looks massive but not the actual product (kind of like one of those fast food burgers that look all perfect with the fluffy bun on the menu but it is not what you get...)

Anyway... I have never used the headrest on mine... but I have compared it and it was the same dimensions than the headrest that came with seat... (which I didn't use either)


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I love the burger analogy! Glad to know that they aren't horrible; I have always shuddered when I see that picture!


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

We use a BabyCape.
It even has a pocket on the underside to pop little baby legs and feet into so they stay snuggly.

Love it.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye* 

I hate the showercap styles because of the overheating issue that the pp mentioned and the fact that my kids have freaked out when we tried it... I would freak out too actually.. we don't use the carseat out of the car so we want something to keep baby warm, not suffocate them...

Those that I have used are very easily unzipped once they're in the car. There's no suffocation risk.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
Those that I have used are very easily unzipped once they're in the car. There's no suffocation risk.

I guess that like the bunting style ones, there are differences between models.... because the ones I see either don't zip up or if they are unzipped, baby is exposed to the cold...

In any of those cases, they are really not useful for those like me that don't use a carseat out of the car, don't use a coat for baby or don't or can't preheat the car before getting in...

an_aurora...

I understand, if I hadn't held it and seen it, I would never have bought it with that picture, but it really is a great bunting...
I understand that it is easer to make a blank statement then to differentiate between models but this is one case that they are made very well and make using a carseat without a coat in a very cold climate very easy...


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

hm...i'm still not finding an option that i'd be happy with. i run my own business and used to sell those sleeping bag type carseat covers but have since stopped making them due to the safety issues. my sister still is insistent on me making her one though so i think i'll take the kokkoon idea and just make sure there is no padding in the back of it. this is also an option for me because i like being able to just put baby in regular clothes and just zip up...BUT like pp, i don't use my carseat outside of the car so that leaves the issue of baby not being warm enough outside the car.

i was thinking of using a nice wool blanket that i could knit but i have the problem of the wind...it's very windy here in the winter and the blanket would never stay on.

which i guess that would mean any type of blanket it out - although with all my other babies i always brought a blanket as well to wrap baby in when i left the car.

i don't have the option of pre-heating my car and i drive an old beat up suburban so i dont think it heats up that fast.

i have an idea - how about i just talk to the weather man and tell him to keep it above freezing this year...haha


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

To get to and from the car I put baby on me and under my coat... get in the car and strap them in... the Kokoon warms up very quickly once they are in it....


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Honestly I would make a blanket statement saying nothing that goes between the carseat and the child, or the child and the straps, should be used. There is too much room for error. I don't care how thin the fleece is, sorry! A fleece outfit/jacket, and a blanket over top (with or without a showercap style cover) is your best bet. In the coldest of climates, a fleece bunting or jacket, blanket, and showercap cover is going to keep the child plenty warm in the time it takes to get out to the car, or from the car to the store, etc.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry, to disagree but, as I said, you have never seen the kokoon,

This is an old picture but this is the back of the Kokoon... the straps are not threaded through any fabric, and there is nothing that interfere with them. There is no fabric between the straps the baby and the carseat. You can put baby in the carseat adjust the straps, and not change a thing if you use the bunting...

There is the fabric in the middle that is then folded down behind the baby's back... but again, there is nothing between the straps, the baby, and the carseat so the baby is strapped in as if there was nothing, because there is nothing...so even the recommended and tried fleece outfit/coat would be thicker and the straps need to be loosened a bit...

Also, we don't use the carseat out of the car (it isn't recommended to do so either) so that setup would never have worked and my babies would have very much overheated with all of that... (even when it is -30)

ETA... I would not recommend the Bundle me, or others like it, but I really do believe that this one is safe and very useful.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks for posting the picture...i wondered what the back really looked like.

i knew this post was going to end up in a debate about what was safe or not. the way i look at it is...if there isn't something ON the seat, there is something ON the baby...so either way, there is going to be SOME fabric between the baby and the seat. I'm really looking to make my OWN decision on the safety issue of it all but just wondering WHAT people use in these really cold climates









i do bring my seat in from the car when i get home because of the freezing factor...who wants to put a newborn in a seat that is literally freezing cold. yikes. but i dont bring it into stores with me.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

My point of view is that having spoken to the head of Transport Canada's car seat division, who is a Forensic Physicist, and listening to her talk about the babies who have died from using Bundle Me's and similar (the sleeping bag style) I will never use one myself, and I will advocate heavily against them.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

I really wish that this wasn't a debate... we all want the absolutely safest way to ride in the car and keep our children warm. Every time this subject comes up it always comes to the same thing. A blanket statement based on the idea of a very bad product.

Like slings and baby carriers, not all are made alike. I teach babywearing classes and I advocate for babywearing and safety. Just because there are some very dangerous carriers out there like the Infantino slingrider which have been the cause of deaths, I would not say to not use any sling like many people have done.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
My point of view is that having spoken to the head of Transport Canada's car seat division, who is a Forensic Physicist, and listening to her talk about the babies who have died from using Bundle Me's and similar (the sleeping bag style) I will never use one myself, and I will advocate heavily against them.

Ahhh... the scare tactics....

I honestly wouldn't use most of them either and I do explain to people that they are no safe.... except for the ones that have nothing between the baby and the seat...(and again a fleece coat is by definition more material between baby and seat)

Even on the car-seat forums there are people that use the Bundle me with the back cut out...

Any way.. The best thing is to make an informed decision and figure out what works best for you...


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye* 
Ahhh... the scare tactics....

I honestly wouldn't use most of them either and I do explain to people that they are no safe.... except for the ones that have nothing between the baby and the seat...(and again a fleece coat is by definition more material between baby and seat)

Even on the car-seat forums there are people that use the Bundle me with the back cut out...

Any way.. The best thing is to make an informed decision and figure out what works best for you...

Is stating a true fact scare tactics now? Yes people use a bundle me with the back cut out, but that's a fairly elaborate process and it isn't exactly the same as using one off the shelf.

Talk to Barbara Baines. She isn't exactly conservative in her views. She's fine with children going FF at a year and 22lbs, she thinks kids are fine in boosters once they hit 40lbs. But she thinks that sleeping bag style infant covers are deadly. And since she's got a ton of education and 20 years experience in the field, I'll take her word for it.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
Is stating a true fact scare tactics now? Yes people use a bundle me with the back cut out, but that's a fairly elaborate process and it isn't exactly the same as using one off the shelf.

Talk to Barbara Baines. She isn't exactly conservative in her views. She's fine with children going FF at a year and 22lbs, she thinks kids are fine in boosters once they hit 40lbs. But she thinks that sleeping bag style infant covers are deadly. And since she's got a ton of education and 20 years experience in the field, I'll take her word for it.

Yes, I know, she is the one that finally convinced me to turn my 9 month old because he was over the weight limit for the seats in Canada at the time...

And that is exactly my point, the Kokoon is an off the shelf product that works like the bundle-me with the back cut out. There is no elaborate process... It is made like that.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Since we're debating the Kokkoon and I had never seen it, I googled for an image and found this. http://www.bummis.com/ca/en/kokoon-safety-letter.php

"While not required by law, Bummis decided to perform a crash test to investigate these concerns. In June 2002, the Impact Facility Group conducted the test at Defense Research and Development Canada in Toronto. The infant car seat, used in conjunction with the Kokkoon, met or exceeded CMVSS 213.1. Parents can be reassured that the Kokkoon is safer than many snowsuits or bunting bags. While the Kokkoon is an after market product, it is constructed so as not to interfere with the functioning of the car seat. Please note that our testing applies to the Kokkoon only and not to any other after market products offered by other companies."


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutritionistmom* 
Since we're debating the Kokkoon and I had never seen it, I googled for an image and found this. http://www.bummis.com/ca/en/kokoon-safety-letter.php

"While not required by law, Bummis decided to perform a crash test to investigate these concerns. In June 2002, the Impact Facility Group conducted the test at Defense Research and Development Canada in Toronto. The infant car seat, used in conjunction with the Kokkoon, met or exceeded CMVSS 213.1. Parents can be reassured that the Kokkoon is safer than many snowsuits or bunting bags. While the Kokkoon is an after market product, it is constructed so as not to interfere with the functioning of the car seat. Please note that our testing applies to the Kokkoon only and not to any other after market products offered by other companies."

Not to criticise the Kokkoon (I've never seen one, but it seems better than the BundleMe's so I will reserve judgement) "crash tested" can mean anything unfortunately. There is no standard testing for any aftermarket products. CMVSS 213.1 is the testing that infant seats have to pass, but testing an aftermarket product to pass CMVSS doesn't really mean much.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchycanadian* 
Not to criticise the Kokkoon (I've never seen one, but it seems better than the BundleMe's so I will reserve judgement) "crash tested" can mean anything unfortunately. There is no standard testing for any aftermarket products. CMVSS 213.1 is the testing that infant seats have to pass, but testing an aftermarket product to pass CMVSS doesn't really mean much.

I read that to mean that the seat passed the testing with the use of the Kokkoon, which if it impacted the use of the harness it would not. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutritionistmom* 
I read that to mean that the seat passed the testing with the use of the Kokkoon, which if it impacted the use of the harness it would not. Correct me if I'm wrong.

I see what you mean, I've just seen some particularly tricky wording for "crash testing". I'm not saying the Kokkoon is dangerous, like I said before I think from what I see online it seems much better than BundleMe's and other bunting bags, I just reccomend taking the "crash testing" with a grain of salt. It can literally mean they threw it against the wall and it didn't break, therefore crash tested.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Just kind of strolling in here. What do y'all think of this kind?
I don't need anything really heavy duty but I'm due in December (in Texas) and then moving to Michigan in February.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchycanadian* 
I see what you mean, I've just seen some particularly tricky wording for "crash testing". I'm not saying the Kokkoon is dangerous, like I said before I think from what I see online it seems much better than BundleMe's and other bunting bags, I just reccomend taking the "crash testing" with a grain of salt. It can literally mean they threw it against the wall and it didn't break, therefore crash tested.

I hear you about the "crash testing".







I'm fairly certain you can't claim a product meets the CMVSS unless Barb's crashed it though. I can email her or Deanna from SeatsforKidsCanada (she does all Barb's trainings in this area). It's not going to get me to endorse the Kokkoon, but now I'm kind of curious.
To be continued...


----------



## NaturallyKait (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WifeofAnt* 
Just kind of strolling in here. What do y'all think of this kind?
I don't need anything really heavy duty but I'm due in December (in Texas) and then moving to Michigan in February.

That looks like a showercap style to me, it just goes over the seat, doesn't go under baby at all and those are safe and awesome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutritionistmom* 
I hear you about the "crash testing".







I'm fairly certain you can't claim a product meets the CMVSS unless Barb's crashed it though. I can email her or Deanna from SeatsforKidsCanada (she does all Barb's trainings in this area). It's not going to get me to endorse the Kokkoon, but now I'm kind of curious.
To be continued...

Let me know what you find out! I'd love to know what Barb says. Heck, if I could have a bunting style cover to reccomend I might be able to talk parents out of the BundleMe's easier!


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchycanadian* 
That looks like a showercap style to me, it just goes over the seat, doesn't go under baby at all and those are safe and awesome









Thank you. Just wanted to be sure before I bought it.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

thats probably the kind i'll end up going with but i think they look kinda goofy haha


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you Paxye for the pictures! That was very helpful. It does indeed look like it would be ok to use with the seat, although I will continue to recommend the shower-cap style to avoid confusion with the BundleMe


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a shower cap type one and it freaked me out to use it. I was always afraid it was going to suffucate DD. Luckily it never got super cold (beach city in California) so my DH would run out and warm up the car and I would carry her out to the car when it was already warm. She wore a jacket outside but I would take it off when we got into the car. It was easiest to say no jackets than try to explain to DH/other family members why one was ok and another wasn't.

We live on an island now where the coldest it gets is in the 40s. I guess one time a REALLY long time ago it snowed but I doubt it will do that again. Im going to make a blanket to attach to the car seat handle for added warmth in the beginning and then to block the sun when it gets sunny.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Honestly I would make a blanket statement saying nothing that goes between the carseat and the child, or the child and the straps, should be used. There is too much room for error. I don't care how thin the fleece is, sorry! A fleece outfit/jacket, and a blanket over top (with or without a showercap style cover) is your best bet. In the coldest of climates, a fleece bunting or jacket, blanket, and showercap cover is going to keep the child plenty warm in the time it takes to get out to the car, or from the car to the store, etc.


Bummis actually performed a crash test with infant seats in conjunction with the Kookoon and it met or exceeded the standard.

http://www.bummis.com/ca/en/kokoon-safety-letter.php

Quote:

In June 2002, the Impact Facility Group conducted the test at Defense Research and Development Canada in Toronto. The infant car seat, used in conjunction with the Kokkoon, met or exceeded CMVSS 213.1.
ETA: I see this has already been covered







: but I personally would be comfortable using something like the Kokoon.


----------

